# Shiggidy SWANG!



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

Check out my new avatar. I think its the first animated avatar. Pretty shweieet if you ask me.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

nifty


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool! As far as I know, you're the first to have an animated APC clone.... ;-)


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

I think Magnus beat you by a few weeks. :mrgreen:










You fellas are creative. Is there a special APC commission that create these clones for members? I would like one.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

=D> congrats


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay, where the heck is everyone making these things? Is there something on the site to do this?


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

Are you guys using animated .gif software to make these?


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I just want somebody to make one for me or in layman's term, show me how it is done ... I am very bad at this ... but congrats on the gif, nice work people !


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

I used Macromedia fireworks, but you could do a search for gif animation on download.com. They have a bunch of different programs, mostly free, that will do it.

(I just wanted to see if I could do it  )


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll start a new post with the blank avatar so everyone who missed out on the first round can give it a whirl now.


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

my photo editing software (dirt cheap, im a student) had gif functionality. There is a thread someplace about making these things. Basically download any of ours with a clean head outline (like mine, if u take off the 4g earrings) and drop it in a image editing program. mspaint will work, or check out a commercial suite's demo for something a little nicer/complicated. I think it took me around a half hour to get it looking right, and another 15 min or so to do the animation. Just throwing a little tongue on there just wouldnt cut it, so I made the whole jaw drop down a pixel or 2 for animated realism

I'll trade plants or Cherry Shrimp to custom make avatars.


----------

